# Neofinetias



## lothianjavert (Feb 27, 2007)

I just wanted to warn everyone... these little guys are just as addicting as paphs!!!  

I knew NOTHING about neos (and still really don't know much of anything  but I'm trying) until a few posts here on Slippertalk and on the Orchid Source a while back.

Suddenly, I found myself searching for info on neos. And sincerely wishing I knew Japanese and could read Kanji.... My miniscule vocab and hiragana just don't help.  But, I did find some info, and some lovely photos...

Soon I became the proud owner of a tiny Benisuzume and a Higashidemiyako, and now that the Higashi is in spike and the Beni has started a second growth and is growing some gorgeous roots... I'm hooked....

What resources are there (in English) for neofinetia? My two came from New World Orchids, and I've read through his site, as well as posts here and on the Orchid Source.

(what's scary is I already have a list of "wants" for more neos....  :drool: )


----------



## Per (Feb 27, 2007)

I have the same problem -- being drawn to Neos! It sounds like we got hooked about the same time. I only have one Neo now, but I see many more in my future. I'm really looking forward to pictures of the Higashi!


----------



## Heather (Feb 27, 2007)

Christ almighty! Can we stop with the Neo talk around here? 

It was bad enough when John went crazy with them and got Jason posting but now we've got like a bazillion new members taunting and tempting me! Cut it out will ya? :rollhappy:

I'm a slipper grower, dag nabbit!


----------



## Heather (Feb 27, 2007)

Of course, I'm totally kidding. After all the censorship talk as of late, I don't want anyone thinking I am anti-neo. I love them, that's the problem. 

Carry on....


----------



## TADD (Feb 27, 2007)

I won't tell you about my three recent acquisitions of a Tomakongo for Cal-Orchids, a Higashidemiyako, and a Ounami Sekai from New World... I will not make an inventory list either.... It is a bit embarassing how quickly they invade my space..... I love them almost as much as fairrieanums.....


----------



## adiaphane (Feb 27, 2007)

At the Pacific Orchi Expo, none of the slippers moved me as much as the Neos I saw there. I am totally hooked on these, and they are perfect for me, as I am fairly space limited.

I would love more information on neos too since I know almost nothing.


----------



## gore42 (Feb 27, 2007)

I must confess that I have just contacted a Japanese nursery about a wholesale order of Neos... species and cultivars. Oh my... don't know what I'm getting into! They also seem to sell Cyp. japonicum... I may broaden my horizons to Cyps too.

- Matt


----------



## lothianjavert (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm afraid of trying to grow Cyps, but I love looking at pics of them.  I had no idea I'd be so taken with the Neos. What's REALLY funny is that apparently my husband also really likes them, and does NOT protest at all when I think of buying more.  (he's an orchid nut too)

I guess I'm odd in that I really like all kinds of orchids-- one of the things I find so appealing IS the amazing variety of forms, colors, and cultivation requirements. They just fascinate me, from ada to zygopetalum... (yeah, I know I left something out...  but I don't mean to )... there is always more to learn. 

Now, Neo wise, I really need: Shutennoh, Hisui, one tiger variegated, one bean leaf, a pine needle, a wave, an amami, and, even one of those hybrid yellows...at least.  yeah, I'm hopeless. Don't even get me started on OTHER orchids and want lists... those are huge too!


----------



## PHRAG (Feb 28, 2007)

I wish Jason would get off his rump and build the site he has been thinking of building!!!  

Friendly pressure.

I think Neo's are probably the perfect orchid. You get the nice green, you can pick them up and really appreciate them, and those roots are just dang cool. 

I will take some new pics and post if the rest of you promise to post some.


----------



## adiaphane (Feb 28, 2007)

I will definitely post photos as soon as I can get home while there is some sunlight.


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2007)

Me too. Promise!

Oh wait, I don't have any. 

I just wanted to see updated photos.


----------



## TADD (Feb 28, 2007)

Let us know Matt....


----------



## gore42 (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's the issue I'm running into with the Neos. The wholesaler says that there are too many different types of Neos to list them all in the catalog, and that the prices vary pretty dramatically depending on a variety of characteristics. Basically, I need to tell them specifically what I want to buy so that they can quote me prices... and I don't know enough about Neos to know what to get!

So, it looks like I'll need to start doing some more research before I get an order under way. Any suggestions would be helpful!

The Cyp. japonicums, however, are reasonably priced, so I may get some of them (if I think that I can sell 20 of them for around $30 for blooming size). 

- Matt


----------



## couscous74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmmmm ... I predict that there will be a Neofinetia saga brewing here in 2 years


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 28, 2007)

was it you who reads some japanese? If not, I'm happy to help on that end if that's going to be an issue. (Altho' my japanese ain't all that hot either.....) 

I have yet to catch this neo epidemic thingy...


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 2, 2007)

As promised, here are some updated pics of Neofinetia. This isn't all of them. I also re-posted the pics from back when I first got them.






Ootakamaru today




Ootakamaru one year ago




Honamijishi today




Honamijishi one year ago




Setsuzan today




Setsuzan one year ago




Shishikouryu today




Shishikouryu one year ago




Tamakongo 




Ounami Seikai


----------



## Heather (Mar 2, 2007)

Setsuzan today.

That the leaf yellowing you've been mentioning? It looks like it had the beginnings of that a year ago...wonders what's up with.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 2, 2007)

Heather said:


> Setsuzan today.
> 
> That the leaf yellowing you've been mentioning? It looks like it had the beginnings of that a year ago...wonders what's up with.





Ummm. That's a variegated Neo.


----------



## Heather (Mar 2, 2007)

Ummm....are you sure about that? ity:


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 2, 2007)

www.heather-needs-to-look-at-more-neo-photos.com


----------



## Heather (Mar 2, 2007)

www.john-needs-to-send-me-some-neos.com


----------



## dave b (Mar 2, 2007)

I too love the neos, but i have a confession. Ive almost killed 2 and dont know whats up. The one i have left is mounted. It was growing well, producing new roots and a small new growth at the base. All of a sudden the roots began dying back and problems worsened. Both of mine have ended up getting yellow spots that turn to a brown rot of some sort on the newest leaf. The die back creeps back down to the crown, and good-bye neo. Anyone experience this sort of problem, or have any insight?


----------



## adiaphane (Mar 2, 2007)

John--
Where do you get your neos from? I'm shopping around and I would love recommendations. 

Also, where do you buy your neo pots? I want to do that to the lone neo I have!

I can't wait to see your neos in bloom.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 3, 2007)

lothianjavert,

Just to let you know, the Orchid Digest was kind enough to publish a 10 page article that I wrote about neofinetia falcata (as you were asking about sources in English). There haven't been many articles written on neofinetia, which is why I was so excited to do so. I'm currently working on a book about Japanese orchids, and (yes John ) my website... which is lingering along but will be well worth the wait!

I also sell some of the decorative pots (which are an amazing story in themselves). Here's a link to that site:

http://www.orchidweb.com/nishikibachi/index.html

I have to update it again, as many pots have sold and there are a few typos. 

Enjoy!

Jason

P.S. We do sell a wide variety. When you click on 'Our catalog', go to the very bottom of the drop tab and you will find a section dedicated to neofinetia falcata. It's hard to find, and that's also a reason why I am making a website dedicated to the plants! I also have many prices and sizes that aren't on the web, so feel free to PM or e-mail me with questions.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 3, 2007)

I have purchased from Jason (Orchids Limited), New World Orchids, ebay (be careful) and my oldest Neo comes from a tiny little local greenhouse from back home. If you want the rare varieties, definitely ask Jason what he recommends.

I think I am in love with the bean leaf varieties of Neofinetia. The Ootakamaru I posted above has put out three new growths since I bought it. And they are so compact and just neat to look at. They get quite a few leaves too so they look full. Jason, can you suggest some other cool bean leafers besides Ootakamaru and Tamakongo?

My Neofinetia goals for this spring are to get a few more colored flower varieties like Syutenno, Syojo, Benisuzumi and Hisui. I would also like to get a really nice Seikai. And maybe another Ounami Seikai like the one posted above. 

Who the hell am I kidding? I want multiples of all of them.  Jason also needs to run a sale on Neofinetia methinks!!!


----------



## TADD (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah but wait until I have some more $$$$$$ to spend... Another of my favorite beans is Yodonmatsu. I love my Ounami Sekai!


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 3, 2007)

I also wish Jason would compile a reference list of the correct spellings, and literal meanings of the names of the Neofinetia commonly seen for sale here. Like he isn't busy enough already.

:evil:


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 4, 2007)

John,

Some other cool bean leaves are:

Seikai (as you know)
Jyukai
Unkai 
These three are expensive. 

Some not-as-expensive types that I like are:
Kuro Shinjyu (black pearl, very small with a 1" leaf span being mature size)
Ao Shinjyu (blue pearl)
Beni Shinjyu (red pearl)
Isechabo
Ootakamaru
Suikaden (imperial flag, love this one!)
Hougyoku (very small, and I do have a couple available)

That's all I can think of off the top of my head. I'm sold out of many of these, but you can always ask. I plan on getting a large shipment of den. moniliforme in late this month or early next, in which I'm going to include more neos. Neo requests are welcome at this time as well.

I can take a look at my bean leaf collection and do some dividing as well. Give me a few days and I'll send you a list .

-Jason


----------



## Heather (Mar 4, 2007)

Jason, you are so accomodating!


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 4, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> I can take a look at my bean leaf collection and do some dividing as well. Give me a few days and I'll send you a list .



Please do. I am thinking about placing some order's in the next few weeks. What's the weather like up there?


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Jason!! I'll have to take a look!

I really wish I had a kiln and a wheel (kick wheel, never was fond of the motorized ones), I really miss making pottery. I love the neos and the neo pots are just amazing as well.  I keep thinking about what neat pots I could make... of course, I really need the stuff to do it! :rollhappy:


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok, I seriously need help.... My 'want' list of neos just keeps growing.  :drool: 

I just LOVE them. 

What do you think of this as a beginning "want" list? 

cyusentetsu aojiku
syutenno
hisui
tamakongo
setsu zan
hakuun
akabana
kirin maru

I know there's no way I can afford to go out and buy all those, but I think I'll try to pick up a couple here and there. Watching my benisuzume and higashi grow new roots and spike really has me hooked....

I'm still trying to train this one wacky errant leaf on the higashi... :rollhappy: It was at a 90 degree angle from the rest, now it's mostly in line... but still not quite there.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 14, 2007)

That looks like a good list to me. I don't think you can go wrong with a neo as long as you only buy what you can afford, and you can keep them alive. 

I would never buy some of the more expensive, one-growth plants. Seikai is about as expensive as I want to go.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 14, 2007)

John, 

If you see this, you may post the list I PM'd you for others to see as well (I forgot what I listed) as I know I can make more divisions. This way people can save a few bucks if they are interested in smaller divisions. Your plants have all been potted up and are ready to go when you are!


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

Per your request Jason. If availability changes shoot me an email so I can update the post. [email protected]

The beans:

Hougyoku $45
Isechabo $25
Kutsuwamushi (pinkish flowers) $25
Tamakongo $35

Tiger:

Hanagoromo $25 (2 to 3 growth)
Kinkujyaku (bean and tiger, $35)

Needle:

Seiryujishi $35 (contorted + needle)

Colored:

Shutennou $25 
Hisui $65 (this batch has been a very nice bright green)


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 15, 2007)

WOW!!! lots of nice things there!!


----------



## Marco (Mar 15, 2007)

oh Jason you have a pm oke:


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 15, 2007)

I sent him one too.  

Mabye I'll splurge for a proper pot too....  I still miss making them.  

One of these days, when the greenhouse is finished, I will buy or make myself a good kickwheel and buy a kiln so I can get back into it.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

Must be something about Neofinetias and clay arts. I majored in Ceramics in my first round of college.


----------



## myxodex (Mar 15, 2007)

Beware Neo fans ... some of the angraecoids have similar charms.
For those with limited space who like neos, I would recommend trying one of the smaller angraecoids mounted so you can see the roots grow out over the bark ... (Aerangis mystacidii for example is easy and has fragrant flowers).
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

myxodex said:


> Beware Neo fans ... some of the angraecoids have similar charms.
> For those with limited space who like neos, I would recommend trying one of the smaller angraecoids mounted so you can see the roots grow out over the bark ... (Aerangis mystacidii for example is easy and has fragrant flowers).
> Cheers,
> Tim



Some here have already fallen prey to that....


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

boring plants...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2007)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 17, 2007)

Woohooo... sent my list in... Jason, check you PMs! 

I'm delighted to get more neos!  I still think they need to come with a label "Warning, may cause addiction"  

So much for my initial plans to buy just the 2 neos and wait a year or so before buying more.   :rollhappy: When those two spiked and started putting up new growths.... just fueled the fire.... :rollhappy: 

I still can't get over the variation in form in just one species!


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, my first order from Orchids Limited came in and... WOW!!!! All the neos are happy and healthy, and the packing job was superb!

...I'm going to work on another "want" list now.....   

Thank You Jason!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Marco (Mar 21, 2007)

can you post pictures for us?


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 21, 2007)

ok, here they are!!!!


----------



## Marco (Mar 21, 2007)

ooooo....nice neos im jealous


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 21, 2007)

I seem to have developed a Neo lust as well :evil: I have four of them and am in the process of working out a trade for three more. As our collections grow we should do some division trading among ourselves  Unfortunately, I do not have a name for my bean leaf one.

Jason is there any way to be able to ID one by description? BTW, I lust over many on your site and hope to place an order for a few more when I have a few extra bucks. Do you carry the plastic pots that you sell yours in?


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 21, 2007)

There are a few on Jason's site that I lust over, but I know I cannot, and probably will never be able to, afford. It's still nice to look and dream though.

and then come back and purchase and grow up those within the budget.


----------



## couscous74 (Mar 21, 2007)

6 is a nice start :wink:


----------



## TADD (Mar 21, 2007)

If I only had some Moola..... Anybody want to buy some paphs? oke:


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is my collection as of today.

Row One: Yoroidoushi
Row Two: Honamijishi, Tamakongo, Shishikouryu 
Row Three: Hisui, Ootakamaru, Kinkujyaku, Isechabo, Setsuzan
Row Four: Fuuran, Kutsuwamushi, Seikai, Onami Seikai, and Fuuran.


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 26, 2007)

AWESOME!!!! 

Can anyone recommend any good variegated neos, that are affordable, other than Higashidemiyako? (I have Higashidemiyako, and I'm looking for something different, but most I like are WAAAY out of my price range :sob: )


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 26, 2007)

I have two variegated Neos. Setsuzan has tiger stripe variegation, random and in patches like tiger stripes. And the other is Kikyjyaku, a tiger stripe variegated bean leaf Neo.

I don't really like the non-tiger stripe variegated Neos so I can't really help if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 27, 2007)

Both actually.  I'd love a yellow/green variegated, and another tiger variegated. I have Kinkujyaku, and it's the cutest little thing! I was thinking along the lines of Setsu zan or Hakuun and maybe one like Asahiden or Kinkabuto.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 27, 2007)

OK, now I realize that we have to stop using those green stakes when packing neo's... that color spot in the moss is horrible!

Thanks again for the order. 

Jason



lothianjavert said:


> ok, here they are!!!!


----------

